# 4th Annual Free fishing Swap Meet 2/5/2011 Grandville, MI



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Well finally worked out the last of the details so it's official now.

*When: * Superbowl Saturday! February 5, 2011 from 10 am to 1 pm. No Early Birds Please!

*Where: *Homefront Church, just off 196 near the Rivertown Crossings Mall at 6265 8th Ave SW Grandville, MI 49418

The Saturday before Superbowl XLV is the date for this years swap meet so mark your calendars. 

We are having a swap meet for anyone that would like to sell, swap, and buy excess fishing gear on Saturday, February 5, 2011 from 10 am to 1 pm. We are thinking that the theme be related to items for fishing but also are considering that it be open to sporting goods in general. No flea market crap, just good used gear that one no longer needs or use.

Set up will happen between 9 and 10 am, I will be there at 8am. If I could get a few volunteers to show up early to move some tables and chairs. We will need to move some chairs first, set up the tables, then set up our items. Volunteers please contact me, and will get to pick the best locations. We will need a crew available at the end to put the tables away and put the chairs back as we found them. Many hands will make this an easy job.

Buyers can stop by from 10-1pm. This will be a free event for buyers, donations gladly accepted. Bring cash and change if possible to make it easier on the sellers who will have limited abilities to make change throughout the day. 

*Early birds can get in before 10am only with a $ 5 donation, after 10am admittance is free.*

The Youth Ministry will be on hand to sell coffee and snacks too. Rumor has it pulled pork sandwiches, cole slaw, and chips will be available for lunch. Please support them with their fund raiser. 

Location has been set at Homefront Church, just off 196 near the Rivertown Crossings Mall. The address is 6265 8th Ave SW Grandville, MI 49418. We will have full run of the place with plenty of tables, chairs, and room to spread out in this facility. Here is a google map to the location, please *DO NOT* call the facility directly since this is a private event, contact myself with any questions or issues.

They have added 25 additional parking spaces this fall so there should be no parking issues this year.

http://www.google.com/maps?f=d&saddr=&daddr=6265+8th+Ave+SW+Grandville,+ MI+49418&oi=manybox&ct=10&cd=1&resnum=1

There is shopping and plenty of great restaurants nearby, so bring the family out for a day of fun, fishing, and good friends.


Hope to see you there!

Tim


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

sign me up again Tim thanks 1 table please.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Dang this year went fast!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Try to make it this year........Mack


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Tim:

please put me down for a table. Mull would like one too.

Andrea and I will be there plenty early to help with set up as well.

KE


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

I plan on being at this.
Tim, I am more then willing to help out if needed.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Nice, we are nearing half full already with room for plenty more.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol:

Not sure if I have enough stuff to get rid of , but I am more than likely lookin' for baHgainZ....

:evilsmile


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Keep us posted I will try to make it this year .Bud


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll be making a visit.


----------



## wolverinerick (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey Stein sign me up for a table, I have some spoons and a couple of hand made rods.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Got your table Rick, you pay at the event once the doors open I'll make my way around.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

TTT

Only a month away and filling up fast! Have a dozen or so tables left to fill and we will have a full house.

If you have never been to one of these come check it out. A great way to beat the winter blahs.


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

Please put me down for a table. I should have LOTS of big lake tackle available. Looking forward to this since I am usually out of town this weekend.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Great, see you there Jason. Over the 20 table mark now.

Sounds like there will be dozens of rods and reels again this year. Come on out for some great deals.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Bump, only 3 weeks and just a couple tables left for sellers.

For those who have never been here please show up around 8:30 am to set up. Pull up in line to unload, I will have carts and helpers to keep things moving at the door. Once done unloading please pull forward and park so the next can unload. I'll be there at 8am. By 9am-9:30 the place will be bustling with buyers already. Free admittance after 10am, $5 for early birds and believe me they come early. The first couple hours are madness, make sure you are ready for them.


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

What if you don't have enough stuff to justify a table? Is there trading allowed? I have some stuff but not a lot of cash and I am not really looking for anything specific. So is it going to be open to all outdoors stuff? Just wondering. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Hey Tim is there still room for me,Will have my usual selection of ice jigs,some ice rods,etc I also will have some dual rod trees available that will fit tracks or there own stand alone bases at a good price. Thanks Larry


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Got you covered Larry, see you there.

Mike, the vendors sell there stuff and usually buy some stuff too. Not usually too much bartering going on. I have several guys bringing hunting gear, no guns or ammo will be allowed for sale.

As of right now we are at or near capacity. I'll try to stop in this weekend to see if there is any more room and how many more tables available. 30+ tables so far and all kinds of gear. A great opportunity to upgrade some equipment or pick up some items in the off season. 

Bass fishing, ice fishing, salmon fishing everything you need.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Sold out!

There are no more tables available. Going to be a full house, come on out there will be a ton of great lakes equipment. Rods, reels, lures, line, ice fishing, hunting....

Donuts and muffins will be available, Sloppy joe plates with chips and a drink will be served starting at 11am.

Looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Tim,

Do you still need crew help prior to clear tables and move chairs, etc? If so I'm in, just send me a PM. I don't know if I can stay the whole day or come back to help at the end.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

Hey guys.... If anyone is getting rid of the following let me know so I can make my way to your table first. 
If anyone who is not selling has the 2 spoons listed I will pay an extra donation to the youth group if I can get my mittens on them.

2 spoons I am looking for:
"Monica" 
"Striker"

2-4 mono reel set ups

1 # lead balls 

15# downrigger balls


----------



## DIRTY DOG 2 (Jan 30, 2006)

So with only a week to go how many of you are bringing things to sell.
I will be there with Fishsniffer and I think Nailer , we will have Blood Run copper in 32 and 45lb, wire and I think florocarbon.
Also I will have a lot of stuff of my own for sale at a good price ,here is a list of some of the things Ive got for now.

1. 8 Chirch walleye boards with new realeses and some new foam ,price $15 a board or $100 for all
2. About 150 spoons give or take 20 or 30 , all brands
3. About 25 j-plugs some new $2 for use and $3 for new
4. A penn 209 with 50 ft of Blood Run copper $30
5. A few icefishing rod
6. And what ever I find , there will be more ,just need to do a little more sorting


Well Im hopeing not to bring any of this home so bring some green and "LETS MAKE A DEAL"!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

It looks like I will be at the church at 7:30 am now to turn the furnace on, get some coffee started, and start setting up.

Going to have a ton of great stuff for sale, come on out. Looks like the blizzard is coming early this week as well, glad it is not Friday or Saturday so it can be cleaned up before hand.

We will have coffee and muffins available in the am, and sloppy joe plates and chips for lunch with water or pop.


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

I will have lots of new ice jigs ,some sweet new ice combos, new tipups, ice skimmers,dual rod holders that will fit tracks or there own bases plus some other ice fishing goodies. I will get there early to help out see ya all then.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Just a bump and reminder for this Saturday! This should be our biggest year yet!

We have 36 tables reserved that will be full of salmon and other fishing gear!

Nearly 100 used rod and reel combos!

New ice fishing rods, jigs, incredible selections!

Blood Run Super Copper, Yogurt Flies, JP Slammers, Dreamweaver Spin Doctors, will be there etc...

I just made 20#'s of sloppy Joe's for lunch plates, we will have coffee and muffins available.

Vendors we will start set up at 7:30 am. Once everyone is set up I will come around to collect for table donations.

Free admittance after 10am. Donations gladly accepted.

Early birds can show up at 9am for a $ 5.00 donation, please pay at the door.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Just piled up my stuff, here's some of it:

3 8' 3" Ugly Stick rigger rods, old but still perfectly functional, $15 each for the two best and $10 for one with a slightly tweaked eye

Daiwa 47H, missing side plate - doesn't affect anything, great for short cores or riggers - $30

Browning Silaflex 10' diver rod, $15

Alpha one chipped prop, good for a spare if you slip a hub (once you do, you'll carry a spare), $10. If you know a good shop, get it touched up.

Big box of spoons, 50 cents each.

Tite-lok holder, $20. Triple base for Tite-lok holders, $20. Combine for $35.

Short Warts and Fat Raps, make offer.

Some camo clothing, good for tall kids. Size 9 pac boots never worn.

Goof will have a pile of corkies at 10 cents each, some good bobbers for 50 cents.


----------



## wolverinerick (Apr 1, 2005)

Have Laser eye jigging spoons talking $3.00 0r 4 for $10.00. Hammered jigging spoons $2.50 or 5 for $10.00. A couple hand made rods and able to take orders for any rod you would like.


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

Another great day with friends had plenty of stuff left so more could have came and shopped lot of very good deals went back home with the sellers. Very smooth setup and nice opening surge, for a change I sold more than I bought. Thanks Tim


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I enjoyed the event. 

Good stuff.


----------



## magnumdeke (May 6, 2009)

Well, went and made two trips to the truck, cost me some cash:yikes::lol: but good deals were had. Great event!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Who had the table with the custom Michigan/MSU rods?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Well it was a great turnout, we had a full house and there was lots of great gear to be had for sure. I got some great feedback from both buyers and sellers. A few vendors had a tough time selling against some others with great deals and gear. Lot's of guys didn't buy much as well.

We raised some money for the church and gave a real nice donation to the benevolent fund to help out some less fortunate folks in need. Our food fundraiser was a bust as we broke even with costs, and had way too much food, mostly due to running out of everything last year we beefed up our supplies. Funny how it changes year to year.

Thanks everyone for coming out, the helpers who set up. Thanks to my wife and kids for their help, and a big thanks to Larry who stuck around at the end to help get me out of there. I had a blast and it was great seeing everyone.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Was it me or was it not nearly as busy this year? Last year come 9am you could barely walk between the tables.....

Still a great time. I sold exactly as much as I bought. Weird.


----------



## syxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Sounds like this was a blast - hope to start making it to some of these events when I'm in the area next year!!!


----------

